# Last grouper trip in 2008 on Nothin Matters



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We headed out on Tuesday the 30th with a full crew of family and friends (7 people total) and a boatload of live bait in search of some new years grouper. We were greeted by calm seas and then some hungry fish. Our first stop yielded a nice gag, a few scamp and all the 32-36" amberjack you could shake a stick at. The fish bit real good in the morning and turned off in the middle of the day before picking back up late. We mixed in some deep dropping and added a mixture of yellowedges, snowies, tilefish and one unidentified fish from the deep (500-600'). We later came back up on the hill and finished offour limit ofgrouper with 4 more gags and some real nice scamp. The very last fishwe caughtwas a nice 32.4 lb gag that was our box topper. At the end of the day,the fishbox was full with a limit of jacks and mixed limit of groupers made up of nice variety. Here are some pictures:










Dad's first gag of the day










Mystery fish (it looks like a cross between a rosie and a queen snapperbut not sure)










JR's snowy










Box topper!










Nice healthy snapper










A pic of a few of the groupers before we cleaned them this morning










A perfect end to a perfect day!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice catch! What happened to Matts grouper??


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Jaws got him right behind the boat :banghead


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

mystery fish is a long tailed sea bass.





http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic156256-2-1.aspx?Highlight=long+tailed+sea+bass


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great trip Jake yall have had one heck of a year on the big grouper.Awsome job on the big Gags.

Rob


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice work on those gags.:takephoto:letsdrink


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice :bowdown:, Wish I was out there with you. Very nice size on the gags. I know all about sharks eating your grouper in front of you:nonono. Did you kill the rascal ?:shedevil Gene


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They sure make for a good New Years dinner, dont they ??? :clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Perfect weather, great friends, calm seas, and trophy grouper. Now that's what I call the good life. Happy new year,

see you out there in '09.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Another great catch.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome catch guys. it sure is paridise that we live where we can pull fish up like that year round. nothing like fresh grouper for new years! see ya out there.

scot


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Post and fish guys - what away to end the year!



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

damn it Jake!!! one of these days i'll catch you leaving the marina and follow you!!!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Great way to end the year.

Stone


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Jake Congrats on those fine looking grouper..and Happy New Year from me and the rest of the old guys !


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy new year! Looks like you guys had a good day out and the seas looked calm, when the seas are calm it's always a good day. I don't go out in anything 3 feet or more anymore.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Happy new year to you as well Dan, I hope your family and friends are doing well. Take care man, 

-Jake


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Your mystery fish is _Hemanthias leptus_, one of the smaller serranids (seabasses, same family as groupers)..... common name is "longtail bass". Beautiful photo of it, and I'd love it if you would want to email me the original picture. 

Those gags are pretty darn impressive- nice catch!!! :clap


----------

